
10x CEO - AronAbromowitz
is there something like this ? like a 10X Developer?
======
Nomentatus
Ask yourself, do you believe there are -10X CEOs? And that they are not rare?
Then by definition you also believe there are 10X CEOs.

------
rman666
Wouldn't some famous CEOs like Musk, Jobs, etc. qualify?

~~~
AronAbromowitz
I think they are more of entrepreneurs( Not for hire). Some one like marissa
mayer, all other CEOs for hire

